

Ask HN: FreeBSD hosting? - lsllc

Since Digital Ocean doesn&#x27;t support FreeBSD, who <i>is</i> the Digital Ocean of FreeBSD?  You know, all of the D.O. greatness, $5&#x2F;month, SSD etc.<p>If you don&#x27;t have an answer, that&#x27;s ok, but please do lend your support for FreeBSD on D.O.&#x27;s &quot;I suggest you&quot; User Voice forum for FreeBSD:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;digitalocean.uservoice.com&#x2F;forums&#x2F;136585-digital-ocean&#x2F;suggestions&#x2F;3232571-support-bsd-os-
======
Pyramids
[http://arpnetworks.com/](http://arpnetworks.com/)

Not a reseller, owns their hardware and operates their own BGP network (with
route optimized bandwidth/peering none the less), provides out of band
management (VNC) and direct access to MRTG graphs etc.

Although they specialize in FreeBSD/OpenBSD and market heavily toward that
crowd, they also offer the ability to install your own OS/Kernel if desired.

I wouldn't say they're the DigitalOcean if you're looking price wise, but
having tried quite a few KVM VPS providers with FreeBSD, they've definitely
been the best so far.

------
dsl
[http://johncompanies.com/](http://johncompanies.com/)

Good guy, does lots of great things for the community. Was one of the very
first people to publish a warrant canary (way before the whole NSA thing).

------
lsllc
To answer my own question, I found Vultr offers FreeBSD for $5/month:

[https://www.vultr.com/faq/](https://www.vultr.com/faq/)

------
floatboth
[https://www.greenqloud.com/](https://www.greenqloud.com/)

Based in Iceland, has FreeBSD 10. Not sure about SSD though.

